# Insurance companies denied treatment to patients, offered to pay for assisted suicide



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Source
(http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/31/insurance-companies-denied-treatment-to-patients-o/)

Quote from story:
"A Nevada physician says insurance companies in states where assisted suicide is legal have refused to cover expensive, life-saving treatments for his patients but have offered to help them end their lives instead.

Brian Callister, associate professor of internal medicine at the University of Nevada, said he tried to transfer two patients to California and Oregon for procedures not performed at his hospital. Representatives from two different insurance companies denied those transfer requests by phone, he said.

"And in both cases, the insurance medical director said to me, 'Brian, we're not going to cover that procedure or the transfer, but would you consider assisted suicide?' " Dr. Callister told The Washington Times."

Better hope your Doc isn't one of those..

I won't live in or visit a place that legalizes this.... Talk about the ultimate slippery slope.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

DKRinAK said:


> Source
> (http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/31/insurance-companies-denied-treatment-to-patients-o/)
> Quote from story:
> "A Nevada physician says insurance companies in states where assisted suicide is legal have refused to cover expensive, life-saving treatments for his patients but have offered to help them end their lives instead. Brian Callister, associate professor of internal medicine at the University of Nevada, said he tried to transfer two patients to California and Oregon for procedures not performed at his hospital. Representatives from two different insurance companies denied those transfer requests by phone, he said.
> "And in both cases, the insurance medical director said to me, 'Brian, we're not going to cover that procedure or the transfer, but would you consider assisted suicide?' " Dr. Callister told The Washington Times." Better hope your Doc isn't one of those..I won't live in or visit a place that legalizes this.... Talk about the ultimate slippery slope.


I knew insurance companies try to get out of paying claims, and they're kinda cold hearted, but this is ridiculous!! Won't cover treatment, but will pay for "assisted suicide??" :gtfo:


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Obama(non)Care death panels writ large....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DKRinAK said:


> Obama(non)Care death panels writ large....


No, can't possibly be... Obama said there was no such thing as a death panel......:brickwall:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

But if I like my health insurance can I keep it?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> But if I like my health insurance can I keep it?


We kept ours, but at twice the price and higher copays...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Many will blame Obama but in reality insurance companies have always been for profit companies ,if the market area is mostly old and sick they just pull out of it and the hell with the people ,house insurances have done the same in my area prone to hurricanes and the government allows them to raise the premiums also ,many of the lobbyist for them are ex-politicians so why blame the one that has try to help the people and put in place a system that at least is working why not fix it and improved on it ,maybe it involves a little of bigotry and hate .
President Carter ,June 12, 1979 
"To the Congress of the United States: 
Today I am proposing to the Congress a National Health Plan. This major new initiative will improve health care for millions of Americans and protect all our people against the overwhelming financial burdens of serious illness." 
He was also shut down ,and we all know why ;money ,greed and self interest by those in power that have insurance pay by tax dollars ,is a shame that little countries have health insurance and the USA ,which is quickly becoming a second class nation does not .Everybody is afraid of government control health care system or social medicine ,,the word ,social, scares many but our system of government is full of government control programs and systems ,social security is one ,nobody complains or blames anybody ,our outdate political system has been around for 200plus years and nothing has gotten better we have more internal fighting now than during the civil war ,our deficit keeps growing ,but no health care for the nation ,more money for the military, more bombs, planes ,hell even mother Russia and there Constitution has provided all citizens the right to free healthcare since 1996 ,maybe Trump can learn something from his friend Putin on his next visit. History has shown that all major advance civilizations have disappear in time , we as a nation can easily blow up the world but greed will do us in first from within .Many will called me a communist probably tell me to go back to Cuba ,which by the way has health care, but I will put that aside as ignorance or lack of knowledge. I just pay the August Obamacare premium for the family, my type-1 diabetic daughter got her meds and lab work ,I can sleep at nights now knowing that she has a doctor to go to and the hell with flat screen TV's or smartphones or new pickups or cable .


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Many will blame Obama but in reality insurance companies have always been for profit companies ,if the market area is mostly old and sick they just pull out of it and the hell with the people ,house insurances have done the same in my area prone to hurricanes and the government allows them to raise the premiums also ,many of the lobbyist for them are ex-politicians so why blame the one that has try to help the people and put in place a system that at least is working why not fix it and improved on it ,maybe it involves a little of bigotry and hate .
> President Carter ,June 12, 1979
> "To the Congress of the United States:
> Today I am proposing to the Congress a National Health Plan. This major new initiative will improve health care for millions of Americans and protect all our people against the overwhelming financial burdens of serious illness."
> He was also shut down ,and we all know why ;money ,greed and self interest by those in power that have insurance pay by tax dollars ,is a shame that little countries have health insurance and the USA ,which is quickly becoming a second class nation does not .Everybody is afraid of government control health care system or social medicine ,,the word ,social, scares many but our system of government is full of government control programs and systems ,social security is one ,nobody complains or blames anybody ,our outdate political system has been around for 200plus years and nothing has gotten better we have more internal fighting now than during the civil war ,our deficit keeps growing ,but no health care for the nation ,more money for the military, more bombs, planes ,hell even mother Russia and there Constitution has provided all citizens the right to free healthcare since 1996 ,maybe Trump can learn something from his friend Putin on his next visit. History has shown that all major advance civilizations have disappear in time , we as a nation can easily blow up the world but greed will do us in first from within .Many will called me a communist probably tell me to go back to Cuba ,which by the way has health care, but I will put that aside as ignorance or lack of knowledge. I just pay the August Obamacare premium for the family, my type-1 diabetic daughter got her meds and lab work ,I can sleep at nights now knowing that she has a doctor to go to and the hell with flat screen TV's or smartphones or new pickups or cable .


I believe that in Cuba, unless your daughter was one of the ruling class, would be left to die...but that's not why I am replying to your post.

Insurance companies indeed are for profit companies - also highly regulated and taxed (and subsidized).

I would note that if yo think health care is expensive now, just wait until it is "free".
State subsidized anything is rarely 'cheap'. It certainly is rarely worth having.

Ask the Indians how the IHS works for them......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am one of the many who will blame Obama. Probably because he took something that was screwed up and made it 10x worse so I could pay 5x more to cover the people who didn't want to work for their health insurance.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

readytogo said:


> Many will blame Obama but in reality insurance companies have always been for profit companies ,if the market area is mostly old and sick they just pull out of it and the hell with the people ,house insurances have done the same in my area prone to hurricanes and the government allows them to raise the premiums also ,many of the lobbyist for them are ex-politicians so why blame the one that has try to help the people and put in place a system that at least is working why not fix it and improved on it ,maybe it involves a little of bigotry and hate .


Insurance companies are a business. Staying in Florida and other areas known to have floods and Hurricanes yearly is bad for business. If the companies can't have higher rates for those areas then they are going to loose money when claims are made. The only way the companies can stay in business is to have the high risk people/areas pay more. That is the same for medical care. I know people who had insurance for emergency medical care only. They paid for their own Dr visits and were perfectly happy with it and could afford it. Now with Obama care they can't afford it and are paying for stuff they don't want or need.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

My next-door neighbor is an accountant. When Obamacare first came out one of her client companies requested that she read the document -- the whole thing (which Pelosi said they could read after they voted on it) -- and advise them on it. She did. She read the whole 2,000+ pages. She said it actually has provision in there for euthanasia.

We pay our congressmen good salaries to establish good laws and abolish bad ones, and any congressman that voted on that abomination without reading it first should be canned.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Starcreek said:


> We pay our congressmen good salaries to establish good laws and abolish bad ones, and any congressman that voted on that abomination without reading it first should be canned.


Congressmen/women very rarely READ any of the legislation they sign. They give it to their STAFF to go over, and generally speaking, whatever their staff recommends, THAT IS THE WAY THEY VOTE. Here is an article from 2014 that is just as applicable NOW as it was THEN.

http://www.salem-news.com/articles/january212014/political-reading-ab.php

Excerpt: "(WASHINGTON, DC) - In mid-January, Congress rushed through a massive spending bill, just 44 hours after it was posted. The bill was 1,582 pages and accompanying explanatory statements added 1,278 additional pages. It was voted on just 44 hours after it was posted-----which would have given members of Congress less than a minute to read each page----if they gave up a night's sleep.

*When asked whether he read this $1.1 trillion government spending bill, Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) was honest. He responded: "Nobody did."* This bill will fund the federal government for the rest of Fiscal Year 2014, which ends Sept. 30, 2014. The bill increases federal spending by $44.8 billion this year over the spending level previously set by Congress.

How many members of Congress know that this bill gives the oil and nuclear industries $154 million more than the Energy Department requested for nuclear energy and $141 million more than requested for fossile-fuel development? How many are aware that the bill skirts a ban on earmarks by providing more than $44 million for the Army Corps of Engineers that the administration had not requested----or that the Pentagon was given $666 million to study illnesses---such as breast cancer----which has little to do with matters of national defense? The list of what members of Congress don't know is in the bill is a long one."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Add up the number of pages of legislation that is submitted weekly, divide by the number of minutes in a day (never mind eating, sleeping, etc.), and you'll see why NONE of the Members of Congress READ all these bills. *It would be physically impossible for them to do so.* The Congressional STAFFERS are running the country, NOT CONGRESS! Welcome to "legislative reality 101." 
:woohoo:


----------

